
Are You a vim Fan Using Emacs Editing Commands in Your Bash Shell? Improve Your Life With "set -o vi" - staunch
http://www.faqs.org/docs/bashman/bashref_102.html
======
ralph
Personally, I put these lines in my ~/.inputrc. It allows the vi key-bindings
to still work but a few of the non-vi ones can leak through.

set keymap vi-insert

C-p: previous-history

C-n: next-history

C-b: backward-char

C-f: forward-char

C-a: beginning-of-line

C-e: end-of-line

C-l: clear-screen

------
jaggederest
I was quite surprised when I started learning emacs, and accidentally used
commands on the command line, and they worked.

------
staunch
I've been using bash in vi mode for a few years now and can't live without it.
Not really startup news exactly, but so many people who love vim don't know
about this. Spread the word so I can eventually make it default on all the
servers I run :-)

------
amichail
How do you search through the history?

~~~
far33d
j and k of course (in edit mode)

~~~
amichail
It turns out / and ? work but you need to press enter after the pattern.

~~~
far33d
oh search. not scroll. i'm too tired to be typing.

------
far33d
Or in csh/tcsh,

$ bindkey -v

------
jey
Oh man, awesome tip!

